# Disabled Vet looking for a ride



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone going out of Pensacola area in the next week or so that has room for Marty, (wheelchair) and his 14 YO son? Marty is paralyzed from the chest down, but has upper body strength and is very mobile in his wheel chair. He says he handles 2 - 3' chop with no problem, but after that needs his chair secured.

Marty loves to fish and wants to teach his son, but has no boat and limited funds. I met him through the VA when we were trying to get the "Take a Disabled Vet Fishing" program started. With the oil spill disaster and the uncertain WX, we have postponed the date.

So, anyone with space and room for a wheelchair, post here, PM or give me a call 850 572 1225 and I will set you up with Marty and his son. If your boat is not set up for getting a disabled person on board, Marty says two big guys can do it or if he has something to hang on to he can lift himself. I also have a davit set up on my dock in Bayou Chico.



:usaflag

Our veterans put their name on the line to die for our country.

:usaflag


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

bump btt


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Almost 70 anglers have read this post and none have indicated they are willing to take a disabled veteran fishing ???

I am working like mad to get my 22' panga center console ready for opening day, June 1 so I can take Marty fishing. I will need an experienced Red Snapper angler to go with us. PM, post or call me.


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

bump


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

Did Marty find a ride?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, Marty and his son, Bennett will be going with Captain Jim, Victory at Sea.

He is available for any other trips if you can accomodate a disabled veteran in a wheelchair who has plenty of upper body strength and a great attitude. After being with Marty a few days, I have learned he is an amazing man. He was in the first wave of the 101, Screaming Eagles in the First Gulf War driving a truck. The truck in front of his in the convoy hit a IED and blew up, he swerved to the right to pass and hit the buried IED. Among other damage it severed his spinal cord, leaving him paralyzed from the chest down. He has coped!

It is amazing seeing him drive up in his pickup, manipulate the crane in the back that lifts his wheelchair, unstrap and muscle himself into it. He is renewing his rod wrapping skills, cleaning, greasing and/or repairing fishing reels, as well as learning carburator rebuilding. I have set up a table for Marty in my shop, so he can roll in and go to work. He says he was getting too bored.

In the meantime, Marty will work on your rods, reels and carbs for a donation. Call me at 572 1225 or PM.

God Bless America and her defenders! :usaflag

Remember the reason for Memorial Day :usaflag


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

If I had a boat I would be more than happy to do it.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Tom,you know my boat right?..I dont know if it will or will not accomodate him but im more than willing to give it a try!....are we still on for the Hargreaves?...if so i can come a day early or stay a day later to take them out!......is the BSH still open?......call me at your convienence...you should have my # ...if not PM me!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Tom, I don't think it's a lack of wanting to, but rather alot of unknowns of the boat and room. I think most on here have aspecial feeling of military, past and present.

Skip


----------

